# Rhinestones over "soft hand" plastisol ink?



## Me2Kidz (May 8, 2013)

Hello All,

I've read a few threads regarding rhinestones over plastisol. But I couldn't decide if they were talking about regular plastisol, or plastisol with an additive that give it a soft hand feel. 

Anyway, I'm making graphic tshirts for little kids, we're using a soft-hand plastisol ink. I want to know if would be durable and long lasting to add rhinestones on top of the print? If so, do you prefer to glue them or hot fix them? What glue do you use?

If not, what would be the best way to be able to add rhinestones to the design? Should I make the art with blank spots where I will later add rhinestones?

Thanks


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Me2Kidz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've read a few threads regarding rhinestones over plastisol. But I couldn't decide if they were talking about regular plastisol, or plastisol with an additive that give it a soft hand feel.
> 
> ...


Honestly rhinestones on t-shirts for little kids probably is not a good idea... 

But yes I would make a hole in the artwork for the rhinestone to hot fix to the shirt... The other option would be a waterbased ink?... Or DTG printing... That then you could put stones right on top....

Kevin


----------



## Me2Kidz (May 8, 2013)

Thanks Kevin. Two quick follow up questions:

1) Why not a good idea? Because they could pull them off and ingest them?
2) If I have shirts already printed, with the plastisol, is there a way I could maybe poke a hole (to allow for some of the glue to seep through to un-printed fabric) of the current shirts? I read that somewhere in another forum, no word on whether that actually worked or not.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Me2Kidz said:


> Thanks Kevin. Two quick follow up questions:
> 
> 1) Why not a good idea? Because they could pull them off and ingest them?
> 2) If I have shirts already printed, with the plastisol, is there a way I could maybe poke a hole (to allow for some of the glue to seep through to un-printed fabric) of the current shirts? I read that somewhere in another forum, no word on whether that actually worked or not.


I think generally speaking in the industry most don't market to the really young kids with all the lead laws and what not... Maybe like 8 and up not so bad but really young kids maybe stay away from?...

I don't know how you would poke hole in existing ink... You could always press a shirt as is and wash it like 10- 15 times and see if the stones pop off?....

Kevin


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

You might look at sequins or Spangles - they have no lead but you will have the same problem applying them on top of the ink unless you use an additive in the ink or leave a hole. 

Scott


----------



## shakenink (Mar 24, 2010)

rhinestonetransf said:


> You might look at sequins or Spangles - they have no lead but you will have the same problem applying them on top of the ink unless you use an additive in the ink or leave a hole.
> 
> Scott


What additive do you add for this?


----------

